# Kona Cindercone 1995 back from the dead......



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2017)

Just finished putting this back together after rescuing the abandoned bike from my dads house where younger brother had left it to rot, wheelless and pedalless for quite a few years 







I had to buy a chain and cassette and am waiting for some new brake pads to turn up to replace the worn and perished ones still in place at the moment.

Everything else came out of my spares supply 

My contribution of used parts for the project (apart from heaps of time) is, Wheels (XT hubs & Mavic Sup rims), Tyres & tubes, Q/Rs, Pedals (basic knackered plastic ones for now), Saddle (unused Fizik taken off my Grade when new), Cables & outers.

It has really cleaned up much better than I thought possible seeing the dusty, dirty, cobwebbed mess it was when fished out from the back of the old shed.

Mechanically perfect mid-90s XT rear mech 
All it needed was a good clean and service the jockey wheels and it is as good as new.





Now calling @fossyant when are we going to do a rigid resurrection ride, maybe Clayton Vale now the weather is improving?

I love older bikes......


----------



## AndyRM (24 Mar 2017)

That's a thing of beauty, well done!


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2017)

Just remembered another thing I provided, new headset bearings. The bottom set were 1/4" which are huge by headset standards and more normally found in cup & cone rear hubs. Oh, and a bar end plug, and some bottle cage bolts as some where missing and others rusting badly. I'm sure I will think of other bits, it's amazing how much stuff I actually have knocking about the place in trays and boxes


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Mar 2017)

I have one too 

...actually, technically speaking I have a 1995 with a 1996 frame as I had corrosion issues on mine and it was replaced under warranty.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Mar 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Just finished putting this back together after rescuing the abandoned bike from my dads house where younger brother had left it to rot, wheelless and pedalless for quite a few years
> 
> View attachment 343826
> 
> ...


Love it. Had one of that year till i bent it (surprise) on Burbage in late 96 then got the royal blue one. One if the best rides ever. Let me know if you're ever getting rid....


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Let me know if you're ever getting rid....


Like I am going to hand it to you just so you can wreck it, I don't chuffin fink so!
This bike has sentimental value as my kid brother bought it new and when it was stolen out of his father-in-law to be's garage in Dukinfield I recovered it from some tattooed thug who was riding around close to my old house in Ashton a month or two later. I felt well'ard and a bit of a hero because the scrote had a tattoo dotted line around his neck (cut here?) and tattoo tears running down his lower eyelids and onto his cheeks, he was obviously a nut job!


----------



## 3narf (24 Mar 2017)

That's a big frame!

I nearly bought a Lava Dome back in 1992; I ended up buying an Orange Clockwork instead (which I still have)...


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2017)

3narf said:


> That's a big frame!


Big? Not sure what makes you think that, look at all the seat post. I could probably do with moving it up another 1/2" to 3/4" if I was going to ride it any distance just on the road. I am 6' 1" by the way.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Just finished putting this back together after rescuing the abandoned bike from my dads house where younger brother had left it to rot, wheelless and pedalless for quite a few years
> 
> View attachment 343826
> 
> ...



That's very nice. Indeed. Same mech as mine and they just work.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Mar 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Big? Not sure what makes you think that, look at all the seat post. I could probably do with moving it up another 1/2" to 3/4" if I was going to ride it any distance just on the road. I am 6' 1" by the way.



I suspect the thin tubes in comparison to a modern MTB make the bike look big.

The gap on the head tube between the crossbar and downtube suggests a big bike, but that gap wouldn't be there if the tubes were over-sized and ovalised as is the modern fashion.

The crossbars on 80s and 90s MTBs often look long to me, although that's unlikely given such bikes usually have a long stem like yours.


----------



## 3narf (27 Mar 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Big? Not sure what makes you think that, look at all the seat post. I could probably do with moving it up another 1/2" to 3/4" if I was going to ride it any distance just on the road. I am 6' 1" by the way.



I think that's a 20" or 21" frame, isn't it? The smaller frames have a much lower top tube...


----------

